# New Master Forge, need help getting temps up



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 25, 2011)

I used my new Master Forge Double Door smoker the other day. I had two 4.5# butts in it. Mild day, light, but consistent breeze. About 80 or 85 degrees. Had plenty of propane. I ran it about four or five hours (had to hit the road and finish them in the oven when I got there). I was never able to get it over about 235. I played with the vents. This unit has a vent/damper on each side of the burner at the bottom, and it has a vent on the chimney up top. A lot of people were losing smoke because of a crappy door seal. But I installed a fiberglass rope gasket as soon as I got it so that isn't a problem. I had the gas wide open and the burner wide open. I don't know what else to do short of wrapping it in a big blanket that won't catch on fire. Any thoughts? I don't need a whole lot more heat. I cook most things around 235-250. But still, I want to be able to at least get to 250. But I'd like to hit 300 for when I want to run some chicken hotter or something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

There are several guys that have your smoker on here. Hopefully one will be along shortly to help you. In the meantime go to the search & type in "Master Forge Double Door mods" and see what comes up.


----------



## johnsellman (Apr 26, 2011)

I got one for Christmas and have had no problems with temp. I wish I had a suggestion. Some folks talk about the color of the flame being an issue with the temps. but I have no problem with low or high temps.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, y'all. Yeah, I believe my flame is fine, but need to check that again. And I checked the mods in a search and couldn't find a whole lot other than what I've already done with the rope gasket. I guess I need help with understanding the vents and air flow. I can never remember: does more air equal more heat, or vice versa? The two vents at the bottom are opposite each other flanked on the sides of the burner. Sort of like windows on an old plantation home before they had central A/C and would open the front and back windows to get a nice draft going. So if I want maximum heat, should I have both those vents wide open? Partially? Closed? Thanks for any help y'all can offer. There's also a chimney up top that can't be fully closed but can be partial closed. Thanks.

-TB


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)

I have not used one so Good Luck


----------



## chef willie (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like we have the same unit. What I found to work is bottom vents closed to the maximum and top vent full open to let stale smoke out. Mine has a factory 'stop' which doesn't allow the vents to be fully closed, leaving about a 1/4 inch of space. With them opened to wide I noticed the flame dancing around, even in a slight breeze, which made the flame mostly yellow (bad). Vents closed the flame was blue (good). I hit 300+ if needed with no problem leaving the vents this way. I haven't messed with them since. I did enclose it in a 3-sided windbreak to help in the worst weather, that also helped....but you probably saw that since you checked out the mods in previous posts. Hope this helps...


----------



## johnsellman (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep the bottom vents almost closed. With them open I was getting flare ups in the wood box. I did add a cast iron wood box I got from Home Depot and that has stopped the flare ups. But as I said I keep the bottom vents almost closed and the top about halfway closed. My smoker is on a screened in porch with a half wall around the bottom of the porch. This does prevent a lot of wind from hitting the smoker directly.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (May 1, 2011)

Thanks y'all, excellent advice. I plan on doing a ham this coming Friday. I'll be sure and let y'all know how it goes, including QV.


----------



## bobdog46 (May 7, 2011)

I have the Master Forge Double Door unit and have had the same problem on windy days preventing me from getting hotter temps. What I did was create a wind break with a piece of plywood and this solve my problem.


----------



## arie engle (Jul 17, 2011)

high


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Arie Engle said:


> high




Howdy back at ya.


----------

